# Where have my suggestions gone



## stixe (Nov 13, 2002)

3 days since the upgrade and my TiVo has given up on suggestions the power saving is off and the suggestions are turned on. I have rebooted a few times cleared the suggestions and re thumbed up various things and still not one suggestion is in the list just the message please try in a few hours any help appreciated


----------

